

Back to the future: I'm in the Moog again - fbrusch
http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2015/jun/09/moog-synthesiser-revival-70s-monosynths-will-gregory-moog-ensemble

======
fbrusch
Highlight: "With these monosynths you can get inhumanly fast (or slow) complex
pulses that phase, bounce off each other and interlock in ways that no human
ensemble could ever achieve, while retaining the live performance element in
all the other areas". To me, the example of one of the most thrilling
potentialities of computers and informatics.

